# Matt finish



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi Kelly, what products do you recommend for use on matt finish paint?

Thanks.


----------



## efcbluepete (May 18, 2017)

Hi Barry,

hope this doesn't come across as a thread hijack, not intended.

similar dilemma here. My GF bought a Matte Grey Alfa MiTo, andf after looking online at how to care for it, I realise it is not a standard job.

I bought the Nanolex Matte kit from Polished Bliss. not cheap, £72 iirc, but has done a grat job of lifting the wax and similar that the dealer seems to have washed with. I would definitely recommend it as a way of keeping it as matte as possible.

I now have the dilemma of finding out how to clean old bird poo marks from the car without polishing it!

Kelly - any tips would be appreciated!

Pete


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I was on a training course with Kelly earlier this month and as a member of the forum I obviously asked him about this because I was as confused as everyone else. I won't go into details of what he told me but I was satisfied with what he said and understood. I think the section should be removed so that people don't think that Kelly is ignoring them, because from my impression of him he's not that type of person. Also what he doesn't know about detailing isn't worth knowing. He should be at waxstock this year also


----------

